# Reux Mini 2ml Replacement Glass (Wismec RX-Mini)



## ace_d_house_cat (29/10/18)

Hey guys, 

My wife has re-fallen in love with her RX Mini again. She'd started using it and then broke the glass.


Does anyone know where I can get these replacement glasses locally?
Given that the coils are - is this glass interchangeable with any other tank?
Any help would be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife has re-fallen in love with her RX Mini again. She'd started using it and then broke the glass.
> 
> ...


The glass for the 22mm Bellus, as well as the UD Goblin Minis (v1, V2, V3?), Melo3 Mini and I think the Smok Baby Beast will fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The glass for the 22mm Bellus, as well as the UD Goblin Minis (v1, V2, V3?), Melo3 Mini and I think the Smok Baby Beast will fit.



Found Melo 3 Mini glasses at Vaper's Corner, I've ordered a few! 

Thanks for the help BB!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Found Melo 3 Mini glasses at Vaper's Corner, I've ordered a few!
> 
> Thanks for the help BB!


Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

